# Myth, Magick, & Masonry



## Lightlife (Oct 27, 2018)

ISBN 978-1-7326214-0-4


----------



## Winter (Oct 28, 2018)

I just picked this up after the Brothers on the WCY podcast had their review of it.  I am looking forward to starting it soon.


----------



## chrmc (Oct 31, 2018)

It's a very good read, and very well researched. Definitely recommend.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2018)

Saw the WCY podcast on this. Sounded very interesting.


----------



## Roy_ (Nov 1, 2018)

I have it. The book is mildly interesting. It is divided in four parts / essays. The first is about OTO and FM. Then there are parts about solar and astrological symbolism in FM; classical mythology in FM and Mithraism and FM. The first is the most original. The book does not present much new, but the author has a few interesting thoughts here and there. The book is about 120 pages.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2018)

He mentioned how GD, OTO etc. came directly from Rosicrucianism and Masonry therefore there is certainly a connection between them all. That is not, however, to imply the other way around.


----------



## MasonicHermit (Nov 1, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> He mentioned how GD, OTO etc. came directly from Rosicrucianism and Masonry therefore there is certainly a connection between them all. That is not, however, to imply the other way around.


Ah yes the OTO. I believe Aliester Crowley was a member of both FM and OTO. This was before he created Thelma by furthering his studies of Hermeticism.

Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> Ah yes the OTO. I believe Aliester Crowley was a member of both FM and OTO. This was before he created Thelma by furthering his studies of Hermeticism.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app


He was a "mason" but he joined a lodge that was considered irregular. He was a member of the OTO but not the founder as most assume. Keller was the founder, Crowley was the "ruiner"  (If that's even a word) in my opinion.

Edit: Kellner...damn autocorrect


----------



## Elexir (Nov 1, 2018)

MasonicHermit said:


> Ah yes the OTO. I believe Aliester Crowley was a member of both FM and OTO. This was before he created Thelma by furthering his studies of Hermeticism.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M153 using My Freemasonry mobile app



He was a member of a few more orders prior to thelema and was involved with a lot of things. 


CLewey44 said:


> He mentioned how GD, OTO etc. came directly from Rosicrucianism and Masonry therefore there is certainly a connection between them all. That is not, however, to imply the other way around.



Are they referincing the pre-crowley O.T.O?


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2018)

Elexir said:


> He was a member of a few more orders prior to thelema and was involved with a lot of things.
> 
> 
> Are they referincing the pre-crowley O.T.O?


Thats a good question. I don't recall off the top of my head.


----------



## Elexir (Nov 1, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Thats a good question. I don't recall off the top of my head.



Okey, Im not that intressted in the system Crowley created but its original history seems intressting.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Okey, Im not that intressted in the system Crowley created but its original history seems intressting.


I'm not a fan of Crowley myself.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 17, 2019)

I just ordered a copy yesterday. I am looking forward to reading it.


----------



## LK600 (Jan 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I'm not a fan of Crowley myself.



Nor I (at least in reference to some of the directions he went), but I do find him fascinating.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 17, 2019)

LK600 said:


> Nor I (at least in reference to some of the directions he went), but I do find him fascinating.


I've mentioned him in some papers but again, the guy had a bad reputation for sure.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I've mentioned him in some papers but again, the guy had a bad reputation for sure.



Indeed, he left a stain on everything he touched.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 17, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> Indeed, he left a stain on everything he touched.


Probably literally in some cases...


----------



## Winter (Jan 17, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> Probably literally in some cases...


Was that a sex magic joke? LoL

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 17, 2019)

Winter said:


> Was that a sex magic joke? LoL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, I almost said "sort of like Bill Clinton?" but didn't want to get political lolol...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 18, 2019)

LK600 said:


> Nor I (at least in reference to some of the directions he went), but I do find him fascinating.


Same here.


Winter said:


> Was that a sex magic joke? LoL





CLewey44 said:


> Yes, I almost said "sort of like Bill Clinton?" but didn't want to get political lolol...


Lol!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 22, 2019)

Received my copy of the book today. Will start reading it tonight.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi, am not a Mason.  I would like to be one, at least free minds are appreciated  .. 
Magick . Is the ultimate science...
I recommend the {book of lies, disinformation guide to magick and occult}, it's really light and deep.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2019)

I have finished reading it. Slightly interesting but, all in all, not that great IMHO.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Jan 30, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> I have finished reading it. Slightly interesting but, all in all, not that great IMHO.


Yep, interesting book, still i felt its only an introduction, one need way more readings and trials to understand magick, I wish I have courage lol, and time to read more...
All Gods 3 religions prohibit magick as its opening the door to ( God of this age), Macbeth by shakespeare is magical some how, ,


----------



## Elexir (Jan 30, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Yep, interesting book, still i felt its only an introduction, one need way more readings and trials to understand magick, I wish I have courage lol, and time to read more...
> All Gods 3 religions prohibit magick as its opening the door to ( God of this age), Macbeth by shakespeare is magical some how, ,



That religions prohibit magic is only partly true as it depends on various interpetations of theology.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 30, 2019)

Elexir said:


> That religions prohibit magic is only partly true as it depends on various interpetations of theology.


Totally agree. In my opinion many things in the Bible could be considered magic by some.


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 31, 2019)

A catholic mass is a form of magic, religion is magic. You just have to review your definitions.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 31, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> A catholic mass is a form of magic, religion is magic. You just have to review your definitions.


True.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Totally agree. In my opinion many things in the Bible could be considered magic by some.


Still I can agree if we define what is magick... Cause most of us will define it differently .


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

Brother JC said:


> A catholic mass is a form of magic, religion is magic. You just have to review your definitions.


Magick can be religioun for some, a tool by some, a mystery by some, and a myth by some..


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

This site arrangements to read and reply is killing me...lol


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

Any one brothers tried sigils and succeeded, I tried it once & it partially works as am not sure whether it was it or the circumstances...


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

JamestheJust said:


> I found it instructive to read the biographies of Magick practitioners.  All of those I read were tragedies.  None lived happily ever after.


Cause when man go through beyond logic science will go mad, add to, I have the feelings that all magic practitioners do drugs to widen their logic, don't know exactly but totally agree most of them ended in tragically way ..


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 2, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Received my copy of the book today. Will start reading it tonight.


Seeing the book myth, magick, and Masonry, I was a able to read 1st 20 pages for free, still it has no secrets to reveal.... Seeing a Buffalo on the book cover, my openion it reincarnate baphomet, I mean 2 horns, a goat head with a human body... Am insisting that magick is the science that opens the door to earth gods,.. For hermes sack isn't their any magick colleague out their... I downloaded a book named (the book of thoth) it seems full of hard words.. Lol.. .. Today while am searching for a full copy of myth magick and Masonry 
...if somebody interested I will upload it .


----------



## Tony_Twotones (Feb 2, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Seeing the book myth, magick, and Masonry, I was a able to read 1st 20 pages for free, still it has no secrets to reveal.... Seeing a Buffalo on the book cover, my openion it reincarnate baphomet, I mean 2 horns, a goat head with a human body... Am insisting that magick is the science that opens the door to earth gods,.. For hermes sack isn't their any magick colleague out their... I downloaded a book named (the book of thoth) it seems full of hard words.. Lol.. .. Today while am searching for a full copy of myth magick and Masonry
> ...if somebody interested I will upload it .



Thanks I’ll give it a read


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 2, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Seeing the book myth, magick, and Masonry, I was a able to read 1st 20 pages for free, still it has no secrets to reveal.... Seeing a Buffalo on the book cover, my openion it reincarnate baphomet, I mean 2 horns, a goat head with a human body... Am insisting that magick is the science that opens the door to earth gods,.. For hermes sack isn't their any magick colleague out their... I downloaded a book named (the book of thoth) it seems full of hard words.. Lol.. .. Today while am searching for a full copy of myth magick and Masonry
> ...if somebody interested I will upload it .


I would assume it is an homage to Taurus' zodiac sign


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 3, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I would assume it is an homage to Taurus' zodiac sign


If it's In the newspaper or a book about anything but magick 
 I would assume it's a taurus zodiac .
But Come on it's on a magick book . So I will assume nothing but baphomet..


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 3, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> If it's In the newspaper or a book about anything but magick
> I would assume it's a taurus zodiac .
> But Come on it's on a magick book . So I will assume nothing but baphomet..


I hear you but "magic/magick" is heavily ingrained with the zodiac.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 3, 2019)

CLewey44 said:


> I hear you but "magic/magick" is heavily ingrained with the zodiac.


To me magick is knowing the knowledge of cursed angles.... Using stars and zodiac is part of this knowledge.. Magick is beyond physics, is beyond human brain logic...till this moment no scientist can define space . A proper logical definition.... I believe God created many angles way before us, some was cursed like Satan to earth some was not like Gabriel .. And those who are cursed here got knowledge beyond man mind and inception .. And magick is the gateway to this knowledge.... This is the most logical answer to me  I can reach.. After some years of readings...


----------



## Elexir (Feb 3, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> To me magick is knowing the knowledge of cursed angles.... Using stars and zodiac is part of this knowledge.. Magick is beyond physics, is beyond human brain logic...till this moment no scientist can define space . A proper logical definition.... I believe God created many angles way before us, some was cursed like Satan to earth some was not like Gabriel .. And those who are cursed here got knowledge beyond man mind and inception .. And magick is the gateway to this knowledge.... This is the most logical answer to me  I can reach.. After some years of readings...



That depends on system and what you are working with. The cursed angels are worked with diffrently in diffrent traditions.
Reading only takes you half of the path, afterwards you have to walk.


----------



## dfreybur (Feb 3, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Still I can agree if we define what is magick... Cause most of us will define it differently .



In today's era magic is called Neuro Linguistic Programming and it's a method taught in psychology. Magic is changing the mind of the practitioner in one of its most important forms. NLP - The magic that works enough to have been absorbed into actual science.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 3, 2019)

Elexir said:


> That depends on system and what you are working with. The cursed angels are worked with diffrently in diffrent traditions.
> Reading only takes you half of the path, afterwards you have to walk.


Totally agree...but walking alone is dangerous lol


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 3, 2019)

dfreybur said:


> In today's era magic is called Neuro Linguistic Programming and it's a method taught in psychology. Magic is changing the mind of the practitioner in one of its most important forms. NLP - The magic that works enough to have been absorbed into actual science.


NLP isn't evidence based science after all, yep this form could be lesser magick maybe... Being charismatic is magic some how as facial expressions, body language, and social skill affect people like magick... Still the magick man wants is the upper one .. Seeing the pyramids in Egypt , till this moment no technological tool or man can build a building in 100% symmetry at this size scale, maybe we can in 99.988% but not 100% symmetry ... I mean 5000 years ago they built it ..
How?... With all math and physics man reached and all great tools, laser, and even satallites technology we human mankind we just can't build like a pyramid, how about 3...


----------



## Elexir (Feb 4, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Totally agree...but walking alone is dangerous lol



Theres a lot of published material that can help but sure its not for everyone.
However if you go on asking the cursed ones youll just get into trouble.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 4, 2019)

Elexir said:


> Theres a lot of published material that can help but sure its not for everyone.
> However if you go on asking the cursed ones youll just get into trouble.


Knowing and reading about cursed ones, yes fear will be in the bravest hearts, but not in empty souls, but I don't seek help (money, position, etc) as I seek knowledge... I work as an oral and maxillofacial surgeon. Knowledge is the most important factor for helping man kind and my busy mind.. Imagine knowing a herb curing cancer without surgery, imagine knowing a material removes scar totally... It will change surgery for ever.. I studied most of medical literature still our evidence based knowledge is shallow comparing  to mankind needs, especially from health point of view... Brother you can't imagine how a patients smile and gratitude enrichs an empty soul, mankind have the right to live longer on this earth no matter what.. And I will keep searching about this knowledge till I rest in peace. .... As man mind knowledge and Evolution still not enough, as our minds uses like 5% of its cells for thinking, only 5%...between the dumpest man to the smartest man on earth there is only a 1% usage difference... Man kind deserves more, this is how God created us, we always crave more. It's not our mistake, it's not a mistake at all to try with the cursed ones as there is no road to the blessed ones unless in a prayer sites.


----------



## Winter (Feb 4, 2019)

Marwan alamro said:


> Seeing the book myth, magick, and Masonry, I was a able to read 1st 20 pages for free, still it has no secrets to reveal.... Seeing a Buffalo on the book cover, my openion it reincarnate baphomet, I mean 2 horns, a goat head with a human body... Am insisting that magick is the science that opens the door to earth gods,.. For hermes sack isn't their any magick colleague out their... I downloaded a book named (the book of thoth) it seems full of hard words.. Lol.. .. Today while am searching for a full copy of myth magick and Masonry
> ...if somebody interested I will upload it .



Not sure how you are getting the Baphomet connection. It is obviously a the zodiac symbol Taurus. It even has the zodiac behind the bull.  If they were going for the Baphomet connection, wouldn't they have gone with Capricorn? Or maybe Ares?  I think you're seeing things that aren't there.  If you are looking for a full copy of Myth, Magik, and Masonry, it is less than $20 US on Amazon.  

https://www.amazon.com/Myth-Magick-...788&sr=8-1&keywords=myth,+magick,+and+masonry

If you are looking for a free copy online, I doubt you will find it.  The book is new enough that I don't see a Kindle edition and I don't know that it has been digitized.  If you do find a copy online I strongly suggest you do not post it here.  Sharing illegal digital copies of works hurts the authors.



Marwan alamro said:


> To me magick is knowing the knowledge of cursed angles.... Using stars and zodiac is part of this knowledge.. Magick is beyond physics, is beyond human brain logic...till this moment no scientist can define space . A proper logical definition.... I believe God created many angles way before us, some was cursed like Satan to earth some was not like Gabriel .. And those who are cursed here got knowledge beyond man mind and inception .. And magick is the gateway to this knowledge.... This is the most logical answer to me  I can reach.. After some years of readings...



Maybe we can steer the conversation back to actual discussion of the book.


----------



## Marwan alamro (Feb 4, 2019)

Winter said:


> Not sure how you are getting the Baphomet connection. It is obviously a the zodiac symbol Taurus. It even has the zodiac behind the bull.  If they were going for the Baphomet connection, wouldn't they have gone with Capricorn? Or maybe Ares?  I think you're seeing things that aren't there.  If you are looking for a full copy of Myth, Magik, and Masonry, it is less than $20 US on Amazon.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Myth-Magick-Masonry-Jaime-Lamb/dp/1732621403/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1549284788&sr=8-1&keywords=myth,+magick,+and+masonry
> 
> ...


OK . I will not share free copies any more . I don't mean to hurt any body especially the authors...
I admit Maybe sometimes baphomet is an obsession to me when it comes to magick.. As I started to read about it starting from Crowley books...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 4, 2019)

Winter said:


> Maybe we can steer the conversation back to actual discussion of the book.


Agreed!


----------

